# Afterlife Upcoming Content Update



## RasmusFors (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah, it's finally happening. After months of work of recording and slicing I'm proud to present a bigger and better version of Afterlife. Here's the press release + a little FAQ

EDIT: Afterlife Extended have officially been released. Buy now while the 50% sale is still active http://www.forcesampling.webs.com/afterlife


EDIT: A new free version has been released! Checkout the new Afterlife free which contains many new patches and added eq and arp. http://forcesampling.webs.com/afterlife-free Safe personal download, no more mediafire! 



Afterlife is a new upcoming Kontakt library featuring 2.8 Gb of sample content spread across 600 patches in 11 categories. The sounds have been processed and morphed from several different soundsources, everything from acoustic instruments like piano and guitar, to analogue sounds from a modern modular synth. The library content cover a wide scope of different genres (cinematic, ambient, dnb etc.), but it's goal is not to provide bread and butter sounds for modern genres, instead the focus lies in brining unusual and unexpected sounds to give extra spice to your compositions. Distorted synth brass from dystopian lands, surrealistic drones from your weirdest nightmares, ethereal pads full of enlightenment and morphed acoustics that sound both natural and otherworldly all in the same library.

Tweak the sounds fast and easy using the simple interface that provides filter, amp envelope, custom fx, 4 band eq and an arpeggiator. The 4 fx buttons offer easy tweaking of all patches, just with a one or two clicks.

The 11 categories are:

Arps
Bass
Bells and Mallets
Drones
Dystopian Orchestra
Leads
Morphed Acoustics
Pads
Percussion
Risers
Synthesis

Audio Demos https://soundcloud.com/rasmus-fors/sets/afterlife

Release date: 27/2
Price: $49 introduction sale first two weeks, goes $99 after the sale.


FAQ: _What is the status of ForceSampling?_

My goal with this little project is not to compete with todays developers and make a ton of libraries and sell them. ForceSampling is just a little side project by one man with not so much time on his hands. Releases will come sparely, but with support, updates and a fair price.

_I already have the free version of Afterlife, why should I buy this?
_
Well, if you're not interested in this library then don't buy it, but if you liked the original and want more than 3 times the content this is a good expansion.

_I made a donation to Afterlife while the old version was free. Do I get any discount?_

Yes you do, you smart and good-looking bastard ! Big discount codes will be emailed out to all donators upon release date.

_Do you have any more upcoming releases planned?_

Yes, I do have some weird ideas for something never done before. Something involving madness, craziness and frozen swedes.

_I have questions not listed here, where should I ask them?_

Either here on the forum, or you can fill in the contact form over at the website http://forcesampling.webs.com/ (and before you ask; no, afterlife doesn't contain any sampled cats, unicorns, double rainbows or girl farts)


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 26, 2014)

I cannot reach the website for technical reasons.
The demos are very cool.


----------



## RasmusFors (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife Extended - 600 patches of otherwordly sounds!*

Links fixed, should work properly now :D


----------



## RasmusFors (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife Extended - 600 patches of otherwordly sounds!*

First video in a small "tips and trix" series showcasing different ways you can use Afterlife. This video shows how you can easily create bass riffs full of energy and drive by layering the bass arps. 
Enjoy!


----------



## doctornine (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife Extended - 600 patches of otherwordly sounds!*

Those ARP's sound really nice, or actually, nasty =o


----------



## schatzus (Feb 5, 2014)

Afterlife is a gem and as an early donor, I am looking forward to this enhancement. 
Great work Rasmus!


----------



## RasmusFors (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife Extended - 600 patches of otherwordly sounds!*

Thanks for the great feedback! Part 2 in the tips and tricks series is now up, featuring examples how you can layer Afterlife with other more orchestral libraries for giant hybrid sounds. Check it out;


----------



## RasmusFors (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: New Free Version of Afterlife (New patches download now)*

_posting error_


----------



## RasmusFors (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: New Free Version of Afterlife (New patches download now)*

A new free version has been released! Checkout the new Afterlife free which contains many new patches and added eq and arp. http://forcesampling.webs.com/afterlife-free Safe personal download, no more mediafire! 

The expanded full version will be released 27/2, and with a 2 week 50% discount sale. Download the free version now and see if you like the concept =)


----------



## JE Martinsen (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow! Thanks, Rasmus! :D 

o-[][]-o


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you cowboy.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: New Free Version of Afterlife (New patches download now)*

Thanks for sharing the new version!

Does the new version just replace the old version? Meaning do I lose anything if I delete the older free version?


----------



## RasmusFors (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: New Free Version of Afterlife (New patches download now)*



> Does the new version just replace the old version? Meaning do I lose anything if I delete the older free version?



Yes, it replaces the old version. It dosen't contain as many patches and sounds, but it provides a better alaround library plus new eq and arp to all patches. 
The old version weren't a "official" release, it was a small collection of sounds I shared with the composer community. The new free version is more of a demo for the "commercial and official Afterlife". 

Download the new version and merge it with the old library for an even bigger collection of sounds :wink:


----------



## Darthmorphling (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: New Free Version of Afterlife (New patches download now)*



RasmusFors @ Tue Feb 25 said:


> > Does the new version just replace the old version? Meaning do I lose anything if I delete the older free version?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will do that, thanks!


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: New Free Version of Afterlife (New patches download now)*

Are we still expecting the release of this to be tomorrow 27th February?


----------



## RasmusFors (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: New Free Version of Afterlife (New patches download now)*



> Are we still expecting the release of this to be tomorrow 27th February?



Yup, uploading the files right now :wink:


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: New Free Version of Afterlife (New patches download now)*

Cool :D


----------



## RasmusFors (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: New Free Version of Afterlife (New patches download now)*

Afterlife is now released! Grab now for only $49 http://www.forcesampling.webs.com/afterlife

Personal discounts will be sent out today and tomorrow. If you have donated to Afterlife but haven't received a discount code by saturday, please contact me.


----------



## RasmusFors (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*

New tips and trix video about the fx buttons.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 2, 2014)

website's not working dude. 

also, maybe add the website to your forum signatures..


----------



## R.Cato (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations on the release of a true masterpiece, Rasmus. Had so much fun playing and writing music with Afterlife. For 49 bucks it's a nobrainer.


----------



## RasmusFors (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*



> website's not working dude.



It's working here... How did you try to open the site? There might be a typo in one of the links :|


----------



## Vin (Mar 2, 2014)

gsilbers @ 2/3/2014 said:


> website's not working dude.
> 
> also, maybe add the website to your forum signatures..



Not working here either.

Just a friendly suggestion: Your website (and product as well) would look much more professional if you were using a professional looking website with .com domain instead of free and apparently unreliable Webs site. WordPress is a great option, free and easy + a few dollars for a domain and hosting. Get a good-looking eCommerce theme *here* and you're good to go.

Afterlife sounds great BTW.


----------



## RasmusFors (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*

Thanks for the suggestion Vin. The "webs" site is just a temporary solution, I am planning on getting a bigger and better one with a custom domain.

The site appears to be down and there's nothing I can do for the moment. The builder tells me that it's online, but obviously that isn't the case. I will try to solve this, sorry for any inconveniences


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*



RasmusFors @ Sun Mar 02 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Vin. The "webs" site is just a temporary solution, I am planning on getting a bigger and better one with a custom domain.
> 
> The site appears to be down and there's nothing I can do for the moment. The builder tells me that it's online, but obviously that isn't the case. I will try to solve this, sorry for any inconveniences



thats ok. lib sound good and price is nice. we can wait 
dont forget to add the link to your signature!


----------



## Astronaut FX (Mar 2, 2014)

I may have missed it, but what are the main differences between the free version and the not free version?


----------



## Phil Garbutt (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*

Hi Rasmus
thanks for the new free afterlife. 
I've just been checking it out & on the drones apmed drone menu patch, the arpeggiator (on the mode button) doesn't work for me Win7 x64.
As in I can't change from off to any other option


----------



## RasmusFors (Mar 3, 2014)

> I may have missed it, but what are the main differences between the free version and the not free version?



The number of patches and sounds are the only thing that differ. Afterlife contains more than 600nkis while the free version only features about 100. 

@Phil I tried the patch you are experiencing trouble with, and it works just fine for me. Can you try to restart Kontakt and give me a more precise description of your problem?

The site is still down because attacks towards the hoster. Theres nothing I can to but wait and let them sort it out. I will of coarse extend the sale period as soon as the site is up again


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*

could it be that the website doesnt load on mac computers? 
trying to get it but cant.


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*



gsilbers @ Mon Mar 03 said:


> could it be that the website doesnt load on mac computers?
> trying to get it but cant.



I'm on a Mac running Firefox and I have no issues seeing the product or adding it to my cart. I've tried the links to the free one and paid one and both work. It was not working for me 2 days ago but it is now.
I have seen times where it is not working though. It does seem kind of spotty recently.

@RasmusFors How long is the introductory price going to run until now??? Just curious how long I have to pull the trigger. I'm really liking the new and old free versions combined.


----------



## justwanderedin (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*

Doesn't work for me, either.
Tried on Chrome and Safari. :cry:


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*



justwanderedin @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> Doesn't work for me, either.
> Tried on Chrome and Safari. :cry:



I'm om a mac 10.9.2 can access http://forcesampling.webs.com/afterlife with both Firefox and Safari


----------



## justwanderedin (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*



Click Sky Fade @ Tue Mar 04 said:


> justwanderedin @ Tue Mar 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't work for me, either.
> ...



Works for me now... ~o)


----------



## RasmusFors (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*

Website seems to be up and stable now. The sale will be extended by a week due to the problems.

On a more positive note, I would like to thank you for supporting and buying this product. I've already begun production of a new library which will be completely different when it comes to the workflow. 
Imagine a layer based synth blended with modern heavy metal guitars.... _-)


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*



RasmusFors @ Wed 05 Mar said:


> Website seems to be up and stable now. The sale will be extended by a week due to the problems.
> 
> On a more positive note, I would like to thank you for supporting and buying this product. I've already begun production of a new library which will be completely different when it comes to the workflow.
> Imagine a layer based synth blended with modern heavy metal guitars.... _-)



for clarification, what is the actual date the sale now ends?
thanks


----------



## RasmusFors (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*

The sale now ends 20th of March


----------



## RasmusFors (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife 50% discount ($49) 3 days left!*

So it's soon been 3 weeks since the release of Afterlife, and I must say that I'm very flattered by the great respons. I'm working on providing some content updates right now for the commercial version of Afterlife (40+ new patches with new sample content). 

I would also like to remind you that there only 3 days of the sale left before it goes full price ($99). So if you haven't grabbed it yet.... well you know the drill....


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*

Grabbed it,thanks
:lol:


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife now released! 50% discount, only $49!*

The full version of Afterlife has a considerable amount more patches and samples than the free version does. There are some real unique patches in here , including soft , gentle patches to the kind that will rip your face off. Afterlife does not adhere to any one standard or category , be it a hybrid tool , a cinematic tool , or a synth because it is all of these things . Being a trance dj and a trance fan I immediately gravitated to the trance plucks which are always fun. It really is worth the buy to get the full version , and considering the intro price , I would have paid the $50 for the free version of Afterlife. Rasmus did a great job putting this beast together . Looking forward to his future projects.


----------



## RasmusFors (Mar 19, 2014)

50% introduction sale will now end in 24 hours. Goes full price $99 tomorrow


----------



## anothercomposer (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife 50% discount only 24h left!*

is that update in the works still ? I really love this library


----------



## RasmusFors (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Afterlife 50% discount only 24h left!*

Yes absolutely! I'm a bit fed up at the moment with a few other projects and a new samplelibrary, but expect it to come to your DAW someday in July :wink:


----------

